# Coding "Do Not Pass/Pass with care" on HUD possible?



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

So please any cmbinations that works?
Thanks


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

shikbas said:


> So please any cmbinations that works?
> 
> Thanks


I gave them in #17. It requires NBT and KAFAS2 as well.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you
I did the two codes in combi
For kafas2 NPI_ON_OFF,
RR01_on that what I have as in on ONLY
Is that the one please?
Thanks


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

shikbas said:


> Thank you
> 
> I did the two codes in combi
> 
> ...


Probably needs an update or your build date is too early. Which version of the CAFD are you on?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shikbas said:


> Thank you
> I did the two codes in combi
> For kafas2 NPI_ON_OFF,
> RR01_on that what I have as in on ONLY
> ...


OPTIONS
F056 = 01
F045 = 01
I001 = 01
F15_F020_F025_F030 = 01
F001 = 01
F010 = 01
RR01_on = 01
RR01_off = 00
all_others = 00
M013 = 01
F048_F039 = 01


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> OPTIONS
> F056 = 01
> F045 = 01
> I001 = 01
> ...


So that exactly what I have 
Which one will choose please?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Coding "Do Not Pass/Pass with care" on HUD possible?*



shikbas said:


> So that exactly what I have
> 
> Which one will choose please?


F010 if it's not already. No one has stated to see it work in the US.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shikbas said:


> So that exactly what I have
> Which one will choose please?


The werte values is what is important.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

so you need NBT and KAFAS2 to get it work?

But when i enter into test mode of the HUD i see the NPI-sign. 

So the build i can't believe it should play a role if you change the werte inside the cafd. 

So is there someone who was able to activate it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> so you need NBT and KAFAS2 to get it work?
> 
> But when i enter into test mode of the HUD i see the NPI-sign.
> 
> ...


If NPI-sign info is in maps data, you may be able to enable with emulator.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Do not pass and Pass with care signs are stupid.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> If NPI-sign info is in maps data, you may be able to enable with emulator.


Why with an emulator? Is for NPI an FSC needed?
I have OEM SLI.

Thx

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Why with an emulator? Is for NPI an FSC needed?
> I have OEM SLI.
> 
> Thx


FSC is required for SLI. As far as I know, no additional FSC code is required for NPI.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> FSC is required for SLI. As far as I know, no additional FSC code is required for NPI.


So as I have OEM SLI, should i then be able to activate NPI? 
But I have CIC . Built 05/2010.
Thx

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> So as I have OEM SLI, should i then be able to activate NPI?
> But I have CIC . Built 05/2010.
> Thx


Not sure. You can always try. There is no coding in head unit module. Coding is in instrument cluster and camera module. Do you have those parameters?


----------

